

What is the worst class/variable/function name you have ever encountered? - mambodog
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/143701/what-is-the-worst-class-variable-function-name-you-have-ever-encountered

======
mambodog
I did learn something from this question. I wasn't previously familiar with
"watchdogs":

    
    
        void crawl_into_hole_and_die()
        {
            while(1); // let the watchdog get us.
        }
    

_In embedded devices, there are usually things called "Watchdogs". The
Watchdog will reset the processor if it is not kicked within a certain amount
of time. So in the main loop (usually) there are instructions to Kick the
Watchdog. This usually writes a special value to the Watchdog register. This
function has an infinite loop, so the watchdog will reset the processor. –
Robert_

